# Policy on COVID related discussions



## WebmasterKathy

The global COVID pandemic created unprecedented restrictions, disruptions and changes to our travel, work, shopping, schooling, social interactions and so many other aspects of our lives since the beginning of 2020. We’ve all been affected, and we have been inundated with news, information, mis-information, frustrations and opinions. We’ve heard them, we’ve shared them, we’ve argued about them.

The discussions, debates and arguments about the virus, distancing and masking policies, various politicians’ statements and actions have been overwhelming and divisive. Many threads on the DISboards have been derailed or devolved into arguments due to this topic. We understand the passion, but feel that we’ve let the discussions run their course. We are sure there are better places on the WWW to learn about and debate scientific, medical and political issues. The mission of the DISboards is to be a great travel resource and a friendly community.

Now that travel is opening up again, it’s time to refocus on that mission!

From this point on, we will welcome information on COVID policies RELATED TO TRAVEL. Things like the vaccination policies issued by venues or destinations, the cleaning or distancing procedures in use, practical tips for travelers or things they might need to know that are different from location to location are all valid topics. Any official policies issued by Disney, other travel destinations, cruise lines, airlines, etc. regarding requirements for visiting parks or cruising can be shared. This information needs to be on-topic for the specific forum and thread where posted.

We will NOT welcome debate or opinion about medical, scientific, or political aspects of the pandemic. There are a few often repeated trigger items that won’t be allowed: No statistics about infection rates, no ranting about individual rights, no “face-diaper” comments, no debate about whether vaccinations or masking are effective, no discussions about which governor or politician or news personality did or said what.

In summary: COVID related discussion should be limited to actual policy and practical application, and NOT veer into opinion or debate.

We understand that you may be passionate in your opinions on this topic and want to discuss or debate them, and appreciate your understanding that there are more appropriate places than the DISboards to do that.

Thank you,
DISboards Administrators


----------



## jrapps

Thank you!

You might want to sticky this...looking forward to normal conversations again.


----------



## disEAR

a welcome update for sure!


----------



## mevelandry

Can we have a « COVID policies related to travel«  thread? Just to make sure there isn’t hundreds of separated threads on the topic?


----------



## Lorana

WebmasterKathy said:


> No statistics about infection rates


I am curious as to why this cannot be shared?  When it comes to travel, it is useful information to understand what the infection rates are in the location in question so that individuals can assess their risk in traveling to that location.


----------



## jrapps

Lorana said:


> I am curious as to why this cannot be shared?  When it comes to travel, it is useful information to understand what the infection rates are in the location in question so that individuals can assess their risk in traveling to that location.


I think because it's a trigger for more heated conversations. People can do their research and find that info on many other sites and make a decision pertinent to their needs. But when they are brought up here it is usually to defend a position, or attack one.


----------



## CamColt

Thank You Webmaster Kathy!


----------



## AquaDame

jrapps said:


> I think because it's a trigger for more heated conversations. People can do their research and find that info on many other sites and make a decision pertinent to their needs. But when they are brought up here it is usually to defend a position, or attack one.



Plus it is an ever changing number but articles are not rewritten. Then there are squabbles about what source is better than another. 

Thank you @WebmasterKathy!


----------



## zebsterama

I'm assuming this has been answered 20 times already - but I'm trying to get some clarity.

1. If I am fully vaccinated, I get tested at the terminal before I board, correct?

2. Is the terminal test a PCR or Antigen Test?

3. What is the fee for this Test, or does Disney pay for it?

4. If I test positive at the terminal what happens? Is there any recourse ... can I rebook ... or is it now an insurance issue?

Thank you!!!


----------



## AquaDame

zebsterama said:


> I'm assuming this has been answered 20 times already - but I'm trying to get some clarity.
> 
> 1. If I am fully vaccinated, I get tested at the terminal before I board, correct?
> 
> 2. Is the terminal test a PCR or Antigen Test?
> 
> 3. What is the fee for this Test, or does Disney pay for it?
> 
> 4. If I test positive at the terminal what happens? Is there any recourse ... can I rebook ... or is it now an insurance issue?
> 
> Thank you!!!



1. As of right now, yes.
2. Rapid PCR
3. DCL provides the at port/embarkation test for free - they are partnered with Inspire Diagnostics for them.
4. You will be directed to a place to wait to be spoken to; they will ask if you would like to get a refund or rebook at a later time. If you have extra costs associated with the trip outside of the cruise itself (including trip insurance itself) then that is not covered, you'll need to take that up with insurance.


----------



## zebsterama

AquaDame said:


> 1. As of right now, yes.
> 2. Rapid PCR
> 3. DCL provides the at port/embarkation test for free - they are partnered with Inspire Diagnostics for them.
> 4. You will be directed to a place to wait to be spoken to; they will ask if you would like to get a refund or rebook at a later time. If you have extra costs associated with the trip outside of the cruise itself (including trip insurance itself) then that is not covered, you'll need to take that up with insurance.



Thank you very much!! 
Cheers


----------



## goofynut41

Do you have to wear masks onboard now?


----------



## HeatherLassell

goofynut41 said:


> Do you have to wear masks onboard now?


Only in the Walt Disney Theater.  (And under 5's as they aren't vaccinated must wear them in the kids club also)


----------



## TJCruiser

My wife and I cruise in April and both have had the Johnson and Johnson one time shot with no boosters.  Are are we considered " fully vaccinated" according to disney or do they require us to have a booster.  Also, I had covid in January and have recovered....however I'm not sure if I should get tested for the "90 day recovered" or just do an at home test and if I test positive then get the 90 positive recovered from a licenced physician.   I have been trying for a week to contact Disney about this but as you all probably know the are having issues with their call center and instant messaging.   Thanks for any input


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, 1 dose of J&J is fully vaccinated, assuming it has been at least 14 days since that dose.

The 90-day recovery requires a positive PCR test and a doctor's note.  Your decision as to whether you want to try for that.


----------



## TJCruiser

lanejudy said:


> Yes, 1 dose of J&J is fully vaccinated, assuming it has been at least 14 days since that dose.
> 
> The 90-day recovery requires a positive PCR test and a doctor's note.  Your decision as to whether you want to try for that.


Thank you very much


----------



## amusa

I'm reading the guideline on disneycruise.disney.go.com. My son will be 4 in August and I'm planning to book a cruise on the WISH for his birthday but I saw somewhere that they do testing on the ship for like $98.33 per PCR test and $41.40 per person for antigen testing onboard by a third-party vendor.  

I don't mind paying for the PCR test onboard. Does my son still need to get tested 3 days before Embark if I do the testing for my son on the ship? My other question is do me and my wife still need to do the PCR test? Me and my wife is fully vaccinated with booster. Since I work in a Hospital I can get tested any time I want at work so that's not an issue for me.


----------



## lanejudy

amusa said:


> Does my son still need to get tested 3 days before Embark if I do the testing for my son on the ship? My other question is do me and my wife still need to do the PCR test?



At this time a 4-yr-old needs to have a PCR test sometime between 3 days up to 24 hours prior to embarkation.  Most families do this test somewhere local to where they live (pharmacy, doctor's office, etc.), though you do have the mail-order option offered by Inspire Diagnostics.  This is at the family's expense.  This pre-arrival test is only required of unvaccinated passengers (young kids), not for vaccinated adults.

At the port just prior to embarkation DCL is currently testing ALL passengers regardless of age or vaccination status.  The only exemption is a 90-day recovery, if that documentation was submitted ahead of time.  This is no-cost to the guest.  It presently is a rapid PCR test, but expected to be changing to an antigen test shortly.

On cruises of 5+ nights DCL currently tests all unvaccinated guests (the little ones) onboard on the next-to-last day, the day prior to debarkation.  This is at DCL's expense.

OPTIONAL testing is currently offered _after _debarkation but still at the port.  This is for those guests who may need to show a negative test for their post-cruise plans (primarily those flying international).  This is at the guest's expense -- I believe the costs are those you noted in your post.


_6/13/2022 ETA:  please note the above was written in March 2022; DCL has since changed pre-testing requirements for adults.  Please check the website for the latest details._


----------



## NewHere123

We realized tonight that are 9 year old is having his 2nd vaccine shot, 10 days before we board (instead of 14). Has anyone ran into problems with this? He will have had both shots, and we are assuming will test negative before boarding.


----------



## Dug720

NewHere123 said:


> We realized tonight that are 9 year old is having his 2nd vaccine shot, 10 days before we board (instead of 14). Has anyone ran into problems with this? He will have had both shots, and we are assuming will test negative before boarding.



I'd see if there is any way that you can move that shot up by 4 days. The policy is fully vaccinated, and fully vaccinated is 14 days after the second shot. Since he's not one of the "turning 5 within x days of the cruise" kiddos, I'd definitely anticipate problems if he's not 14 days out from the shot.


----------



## palsatdisney

Has anyone found a telehealth place to give you a COVID letter of recovery? I have a positive PCR test from Walgreens but just need to find someone to write me a letter. The local travel doctor said they don't do that, my PCP is impossible to get ahold of, and an urgent care I reached out to said they only do it with COVID tests administered by them. Now turning to see if there are good telehealth options but it's hard to tell what is legit.


----------



## anricat

palsatdisney said:


> Has anyone found a telehealth place to give you a COVID letter of recovery? I have a positive PCR test from Walgreens but just need to find someone to write me a letter. The local travel doctor said they don't do that, my PCP is impossible to get ahold of, and an urgent care I reached out to said they only do it with COVID tests administered by them. Now turning to see if there are good telehealth options but it's hard to tell what is legit.


I know that I can do telehealth directly through my health insurance portal. Maybe log in there and see if you have that option?


----------



## palsatdisney

I know that I can do telehealth directly through my health insurance portal. Maybe log in there and see if you have that option?
Thanks! I ended up using QuickMD and they were great! Appointment was a phone call and took 5 minutes, sent my PDF letter immediately.


----------



## CamillaF

We will be going to Disney world and then to our first cruise.  We are all fully vaccinated and healthy, so not worried about getting sick. I am worried abut getting Covid and being denied boarding. Has any one been in this situation?


----------



## jerrywilliams

Thanks for the update! Planning our trip in the middle of June, very excited!


----------



## qruthie

I’m not sure this is appropriate here so I will spare tons of details for now.

I am hoping to get a full refund of my deposits and the cost of insurance from DCL as a solution to this problem.  I don’t quite know how to approach them about it.

I booked two cruises when the policy was if you don’t provide Covid vaccine information you need to purchase travel insurance in order to sail.  I purchased the insurance.

DCL changed the policy to needing to provide proof you are fully vaccinated in order to sail.  I can’t do that as I can’t be fully vaccinated for MEDICAL reasons.

I canceled the cruises and filed claims then appeals with the travel insurance company.  They will not pay the claims because “can not be vaccinated” isn’t covered by the policy.

DCL has given me a 75% credit of my deposits minus the cost of insurance toward a future cruise.  I can’t go on a future cruise.  I can’t be fully vaccinated.

This is a large amount of money as one cruise was for a concierge room on the maiden voyage of the Wish.

Thank you for any ideas you have to help me.  I’m extremely emotional about this.


----------



## lanejudy

That policy was only in effect for a short time last summer.  Since it was a concierge booking, I probably would have considered kicking the date down the road for a while in hopes the rules will eventually adjust.  I do think it will -- eventually.  

Unfortunately, the cost of insurance is probably lost.  But unless you were within the penalty period for your cruise date, I'm surprised the insurance was even purchased.  DCL doesn't "buy" that on behalf of the guest until the PIF date.  Did you cancel after the PIF date for a cruise, thus within the penalty period?  I know the concierge deposit is non-refundable, but if not within the penalty period the rest should have been refunded.


----------



## qruthie

lanejudy said:


> That policy was only in effect for a short time last summer.  Since it was a concierge booking, I probably would have considered kicking the date down the road for a while in hopes the rules will eventually adjust.  I do think it will -- eventually.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cost of insurance is probably lost.  But unless you were within the penalty period for your cruise date, I'm surprised the insurance was even purchased.  DCL doesn't "buy" that on behalf of the guest until the PIF date.  Did you cancel after the PIF date for a cruise, thus within the penalty period?  I know the concierge deposit is non-refundable, but if not within the penalty period the rest should have been refunded.


Perhaps I wasn’t clear.  I was required to purchase the insurance myself.  DCL didn’t purchase it.

The policy at the time allowed people who didn’t provide proof of vaccination to sail if and only if they purchased the travel insurance.  That policy later was changed to all people age five and above have to provide proof they are fully vaccinated in order to sail.

I canceled one cruise in the penalty period.  I had paid in full prior to the policy change.

Attached is the relevant portion of the insurance claim denial letter.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## lanejudy

qruthie said:


> Perhaps I wasn’t clear. I was required to purchase the insurance myself. DCL didn’t purchase it.


Ah, sorry, I misunderstood.  DCL also offered insurance that covered those early requirements for unvaxxed so I made a wrong assumption there.  Sometimes 3rd party coverage will let you move the policy to another cruise, but usually a hard "no" on the refund.

I thought DCL had offered a "free" period to cancel/change dates each time they've had a fairly significant policy change - like the vax requirement.  If I recall it was maybe a 2-week period late last August.  But there were definitely people who got caught unaware; sorry it impacted you.


----------



## qruthie

lanejudy said:


> Ah, sorry, I misunderstood.  DCL also offered insurance that covered those early requirements for unvaxxed so I made a wrong assumption there.  Sometimes 3rd party coverage will let you move the policy to another cruise, but usually a hard "no" on the refund.
> 
> I thought DCL had offered a "free" period to cancel/change dates each time they've had a fairly significant policy change - like the vax requirement.  If I recall it was maybe a 2-week period late last August.  But there were definitely people who got caught unaware; sorry it impacted you.


DCL may have had that “free” period but my first email regarding the change in policy is dated 9/3/2021.  I booked the cruises in May and June 2021.

I didn’t cancel at that time because I thought I would be able to be fully vaccinated before cruising.  I was wrong.

Thank you for the information you have provided and for your sympathy.  I can’t imagine very many people ended up in this situation.


----------



## disneypoor

I hope this is the correct place to ask this, but we are sailing August 1st on the Wish. We have all had our two initial doses of Moderna and a few of us had a booster earlier in the year but could technically get another one at this point. 

Some of my traveling party does not have a booster at all. Does DCL still consider them fully vaccinated without any boosters? TIA!


----------



## lanejudy

disneypoor said:


> Some of my traveling party does not have a booster at all. Does DCL still consider them fully vaccinated without any boosters?


DCL does not require boosters, just the initial vaccine series.  Depending on destination, some ports may require a booster (mainly European ports, not the Wish itinerary at this time).


----------



## disneypoor

lanejudy said:


> DCL does not require boosters, just the initial vaccine series.  Depending on destination, some ports may require a booster (mainly European ports, not the Wish itinerary at this time).


Thank you so much for the clarification. That’s how I read it on DCL’s site but then it said it followed CDC guidelines and when I went there it looked like the CDC doesn’t consider you fully vaccinated unless you’ve had the boosters. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Jim Libasci

lanejudy said:


> DCL does not require boosters, just the initial vaccine series.  Depending on destination, some ports may require a booster (mainly European ports, not the Wish itinerary at this time).


that's too bad. I can't imagine anyone not wanting to make sure they've had as much protection as possible before going on a cruise. where you will be exposed. We're still going at the end of Sept. but I'm kind of hoping there's one more push to boost before we go. I'm glad that kids down to 6 months are going to be able to getting there shots and cruise again.


----------



## amusa

We decided to hold off the DCL for next year. This year we are driving down to Florida and do Disney World for my son bday. The reason is my son was hospitalize due to Rhinovirus. We are not taking the chance for him to get vaccinated anytime soon.


----------



## AZMermaid

We are currently in San Diego for Dance Nationals. I will be more surprised if we dont get it than if we do. Well, my daughter. I had it for the first time a month ago. I think there’s some expectation of infection on any sort of travel with large groups of people.


----------



## Fiona's Pop

On the 6-Night Canada Cruise from New York embarkation 10/10/2022 on Disney Magic, we have two excursions scheduled while docked/tendered in Saint John, and Halifax. Do we need to provide proof of COVID vaccinations to Canada prior to arriving at their Ports? Are we required to send documentation to the ArriveCAN website?


----------



## lanejudy

Fiona's Pop said:


> Are we required to send documentation to the ArriveCAN website?


At this time (if your cruise were tomorrow) I believe you would need to do ArriveCAN with any required documentation for your Canadian port stops.  What rules will be in place come October is anyone’s guess.


----------



## Fiona's Pop

lanejudy said:


> At this time (if your cruise were tomorrow) I believe you would need to do ArriveCAN with any required documentation for your Canadian port stops.  What rules will be in place come October is anyone’s guess.


Thank you for your response.  So many additional steps are needed because of COVID I just don't want to miss a step.


----------



## amusa

My son (turning 4 in August) is getting vaccinated this week (It's been a living hell for us with my son health).


----------



## mmouse37

Jim Libasci said:


> that's too bad. I can't imagine anyone not wanting to make sure they've had as much protection as possible before going on a cruise. where you will be exposed. We're still going at the end of Sept. but I'm kind of hoping there's one more push to boost before we go. I'm glad that kids down to 6 months are going to be able to getting there shots and cruise again.



Kids can still cruise under 5.  Currently there is no requirement to be vaccinated for the 6 months to 4 year olds.

We cruised with our unvaxed 14 month granddaughter on the Dream earlier this month.  She just needed to test 3 days before, day of embarkation AND on the last day before debarking.  I believe the last test is now dropped.

MJ


----------



## hmsTigger

How late can you sign up for a cruise  Tring to decide on a European one this year.


----------



## lanejudy

hmsTigger said:


> How late can you sign up for a cruise  Tring to decide on a European one this year.


In the past it was 3 days prior online or up to the day prior by phone.  I don’t know if Covid changed any of that.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

I'm having a hard time understanding the testing policy, can someone help me out? 

We leave on the Magic out of NYC on 21 Oct for Bermuda. All in party are fully vaccinated adults. The Covid testing policy for the Magic changes in November so after our departure date.

I know I need to test prior to leaving per DCL and Bermuda. At work we do lab based PCR tests weekly through a vendor called Color. Sometimes the results come by next day, sometimes it takes a bit longer.  If leaving on a Friday can I test on Tuesday to give some buffer for result turn around? Or do I have to test on Wednesday at the latest and hope the results come by Thursday?


COVID-19 tests should be taken *between three days and 24 hours before the sail date*.

The test must be a *NAAT test, rapid PCR test, or lab-based PCR test*


----------



## lanejudy

5 Disney Fans said:


> If leaving on a Friday can I test on Tuesday to give some buffer for result turn around? Or do I have to test on Wednesday at the latest and hope the results come by Thursday?


For vaccinated guests... leaving on a Friday you would test on Wed or Thurs, not earlier.  It only needs to be a rapid antigen test but must be proctored.  You can use the free at-home tests and an online proctoring service such as EMED.

Unvaccinated guests... need to test PCR or NAAT 3 days prior, so on Tuesday for a Friday embarkation. 

Here's the info from the DCL website, under Ports of Call (Bermuda):

*Fully Vaccinated Guests*​*All fully vaccinated Guests, regardless of age, must provide proof of a negative COVID-19 test result* (paid for by the Guest) taken *1 to 2 days* before setting sail to be exempt from testing at the terminal on embarkation day. Pre-trip test results must be uploaded to the Safe Passage website by midnight prior to embarkation day.​​*Antigen tests must be completed using a professionally proctored in-person or telehealth service and come with digital results that can be uploaded to the website*. A nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) or PCR test is also acceptable. Guests can purchase COVID-19 tests through our third-party partner, Inspire Diagnostics, or obtain a test from any independent testing supplier.​​*Not Fully Vaccinated Guests*​*Guests who are not fully vaccinated must provide proof of a negative COVID-19 test result* (paid for by the Guest) taken between *1 to 3 days* prior to their sail date. The test should be a COVID-19 nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT), a rapid PCR test or a lab-based PCR test. *Rapid antigen tests will not be accepted*. Test results must be uploaded to the Safe Passage website by midnight prior to embarkation day.​


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

So, DCL updated their BEFORE YOU GO section of their website today for the new Bermuda requirements. It is NOT correct for the 10/25 and 10/31 sailings. Bermuda is dropping testing requirements on 10/25. Two Magic sailings go to Bermuda after testing is no longer required (10/26 and 10/31).

How do we get accurate info from Disney as to what is needed at embarkation for these sailings? Does Dreams have a DCL contact they can reach out to in order to get correct information? Thanks!

https://www.gov.bm/coronavirus-travellers-visitors


----------



## Mrssly

AquaDame said:


> 1. As of right now, yes.
> 2. Rapid PCR
> 3. DCL provides the at port/embarkation test for free - they are partnered with Inspire Diagnostics for them.
> 4. You will be directed to a place to wait to be spoken to; they will ask if you would like to get a refund or rebook at a later time. If you have extra costs associated with the trip outside of the cruise itself (including trip insurance itself) then that is not covered, you'll need to take that up with insurance.


I spoke with a rep from Inspire yesterday (10.9.22) and they said they charge $77 for the testing at the port.  Thanks.


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

If you’re on 10/26 or 10/31 sailings to Bermuda, check your emails for important update about testing.


----------



## MyKoL

Hello all,

looks like there have been a couple updates to Disney and some ports. Thought I'd share on the Pinned Post.

I just booked my August cruise with DCL directly. they confiremed that all travel restrictions have been lifted for the Bahamian crusies.

From DCL site


> For sailings departing from the United States and Puerto Rico, Disney Cruise Line no longer requires Guests to be vaccinated and tested for COVID-19. We highly recommend that all Guests become fully vaccinated before sailing and encourage unvaccinated Guests to take a COVID-19 test 2 days prior to their cruise. Please be aware that health and safety measures may change at any time.



From the Bahamas site


> As of 20 September 2022, the COVID-19 testing requirement for entering The Bahamas has been eliminated. All travellers, regardless of vaccination status, are no longer required to submit to pre-travel COVID-19 testing to enter the country.


----------

